# Best Kernel (while in use)



## maseren (Jan 11, 2012)

*Preferred Kernel for Ontime Battery Life*​
*What kernel is your preference? (these are the top contenders as far as I can tell)*

JD Kernel24.44%Franco's1840.00%Minimalistic LeanKernel (lmoseyon)2555.56%

*Most Stable Kernel?*

JD Kernel48.89%Franco's1533.33%Minimalistic LeanKernel (lmoseyon)2657.78%


----------



## maseren (Jan 11, 2012)

I have seen many posts about people talking how awesome this kernal and rom combination is for their phones while it is sleeping, what I want to start is a discussion about the best kernel to use while the phone is actually being used. Granted, their are many factors to consider (autobrightness, 4g, etc...), but I am hoping to get a good unbiased opinion on all this. I am currently running Franco's kernel version 11, and it is good, but I can go through the battery pretty fast when browsing or on 4g, despite autobrightness.

RVDigital did a great experiment (http://rootzwiki.com/topic/13092-kernel-leankernel-minimalistic-kernel-150-1812/page__st__1170). From what I can tell, according to this experiment Franco's comes out on top for actual use of the phone (at the time of the experiment). What do you guys think? I have also started a poll just for fun to be honest.


----------



## AceNJ (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks for putting a poll together for this. I can't wait to see how things turn out. I haven't tried any of these yet so I will hold my vote for now.


----------



## maseren (Jan 11, 2012)

I just hope people will speak up on their thoughts. The information our there is in ROMS, in Kernels, all over the place.


----------



## pmoradi2002 (Jan 7, 2012)

I've used all 3 and had issues, so I can't really comment on this


----------



## HIcycles (Dec 25, 2011)

I'm currently using APEX v5. Tried leankernel and I didn't care for it. I had sleep of death issues with 1.3 and didn't bother trying 1.5. Haven't tried the other two.


----------



## Justifi (Aug 6, 2011)

HIcycles said:


> I'm currently using APEX v5. Tried leankernel and I didn't care for it. I had sleep of death issues with 1.3 and didn't bother trying 1.5. Haven't tried the other two.


What is a sleep of death and how did you get out of it?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

I've had the most luck with Franco night lies and JD's tuna.

Sent from my GalaxyNexus using RootzWiki


----------



## DroidOnRoids (Sep 20, 2011)

I think the only way to resolve it is to do a battery pull and reboot. It happens most likely from the governor you are using.Setting the voltages differently can also cause it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

Justifi said:


> What is a sleep of death and how did you get out of it?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Its when the screen is black upon unlock and never wakes up from sleep. I'm not 100% sure on the gnex but on my fascinate I would always hold volume up and power till it rebooted. You can always battery pull I guess as well.

Sent from my GalaxyNexus using RootzWiki


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

DroidOnRoids said:


> I think the only way to resolve it is to do a battery pull and reboot. It happens most likely from the governor you are using.Setting the voltages differently can also cause it.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Agreed. From what I've noticed trying to UV at all on most of the custom kernels out there causes more harm than good. Most of them have a pretty hefty UV to begin with though.

Sent from my GalaxyNexus using RootzWiki


----------



## nimerix (Jul 11, 2011)

+1 for JD. Great governors and very stable.


----------



## maseren (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks to everyone that is voting. Keep it coming. I have been running Franco's kernel version 11, but decided thanks to this poll to give leankernel a try and see how it performs. My main testing has been games and browsers (wireless or 4g) just to see how well the battery fairs. So far Leankernel is doing a bit better. I'll keep people updated.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

maseren said:


> Thanks to everyone that is voting. Keep it coming. I have been running Franco's kernel version 11, but decided thanks to this poll to give leankernel a try and see how it performs. My main testing has been games and browsers (wireless or 4g) just to see how well the battery fairs. So far Leankernel is doing a bit better. I'll keep people updated.


Polling is fun, but highly subjective. Rev_ko's tests are objective...let's hope he does some more.

Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## asianrage (Aug 16, 2011)

MR H3LLMAN said:


> Its when the screen is black upon unlock and never wakes up from sleep. I'm not 100% sure on the gnex but on my fascinate I would always hold volume up and power till it rebooted. You can always battery pull I guess as well.
> 
> Sent from my GalaxyNexus using RootzWiki


Did you have a screen off profile (min/max @ 350MHz) using SetCPU and the interactiveX governor. That's the reason why I got my SOD and was identified by IMOSEYON as well.

I'm on AOKP M2 (powersaver on) with LeanKernel 1.5 (OC/UC @ 1.3GHz) and it's been very smooth. It won't save much battery while being used, but it sips battery when I'm not using it, which is exactly why I got use it. Overall, the ROM/Kernel combo uses up only 9% after 8hrs of very very light use (w/ 13minutes of screen on/full 4G usage for email/RSS and such).


----------



## DroidOnRoids (Sep 20, 2011)

asianrage said:


> Did you have a screen off profile (min/max @ 350MHz) using SetCPU and the interactiveX governor. That's the reason why I got my SOD and was identified by IMOSEYON as well.
> 
> I'm on AOKP M2 (powersaver on) with LeanKernel 1.5 (OC/UC @ 1.3GHz) and it's been very smooth. It won't save much battery while being used, but it sips battery when I'm not using it, which is exactly why I got use it. Overall, the ROM/Kernel combo uses up only 9% after 8hrs of very very light use (w/ 13minutes of screen on/full 4G usage for email/RSS and such).


Is power saver on AOKP stable for you? I want to use it but don't want any problems that was stated on the dialog box when turning it on.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## asianrage (Aug 16, 2011)

DroidOnRoids said:


> Is power saver on AOKP stable for you? I want to use it but don't want any problems that was stated on the dialog box when turning it on.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Build 13 wasn't, but build 14-15 and M2 (that I'm on right now) is. It's very effective, IMO.


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

asianrage said:


> Did you have a screen off profile (min/max @ 350MHz) using SetCPU and the interactiveX governor. That's the reason why I got my SOD and was identified by IMOSEYON as well.
> 
> I'm on AOKP M2 (powersaver on) with LeanKernel 1.5 (OC/UC @ 1.3GHz) and it's been very smooth. It won't save much battery while being used, but it sips battery when I'm not using it, which is exactly why I got use it. Overall, the ROM/Kernel combo uses up only 9% after 8hrs of very very light use (w/ 13minutes of screen on/full 4G usage for email/RSS and such).


Oh I'm not getting SOD. I havnt had even one on my gnex. I was saying I used to get them on my Fascinate on alot of the EC09 or EI20 based roms. But yeah it is usually associated with voltage and governor settings. I'm currently running CodeAndroid with Leankernel at 1.35 and Smartassv2. Super speedy. Too early to tell on battery life though.


----------



## mistermojorizin (Jan 3, 2012)

in the leankernel thread, there are some tests that show leankernel is about twice as good on battery during sleep than francos under perfect conditions, but that franco's is about 1.5 times as good on battery in stress testing under realistic conditions. i was using leankernel and as soon as i'd start browsing i'd literally see the battery drop in front of my eyes. i am now trying franco's. What's the best rom for battery life? I am tying redemption.


----------

